# Firefly Characters in Star Trek



## TarionzCousin (Apr 16, 2011)

I want this poster, but without the crease marks.


----------



## jonesy (Apr 16, 2011)

Alex Luko made it. Maybe if you ask him nicely.. 

Brandon Routh | Showbits
lots of goofy, nerdy and/or awesome stuffs
WebMii - Alex Luko

Also this:
lots of goofy, nerdy and/or awesome stuffs


----------



## TarionzCousin (Apr 16, 2011)

That Alex Luko site will eat up my entire day.

Here's Felicia Day as an elf.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Apr 16, 2011)

Crap. I owe you.



> You must spread some Experience Points around before giving it to jonesy again.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 16, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 16, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> That Alex Luko site will eat up my entire day.
> 
> Here's Felicia Day as an elf.




That's cheating because it's from an actual webseries and not a photoshop.


----------



## jonesy (Apr 16, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> That's cheating because it's from an actual webseries and not a photoshop.



Whaat? There's a new Felicia Day webseries? Tell me more, kind sir.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 16, 2011)

The best ones from the original art's site:


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 16, 2011)

jonesy said:


> Whaat? There's a new Felicia Day webseries? Tell me more, kind sir.




It's called Dragonage: Redemption.  It's supposed to begin sometime this summer.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPCJDaNkFv8[/ame]


----------



## Orius (Apr 17, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> I want this poster, but without the crease marks.




Very interesting, but the flavors of Trek and Firefly are so different that I'm incapable of a nerdgasm over this. 

I am amused that Jayne is wearing the red shirt though.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 17, 2011)

Orius said:


> Very interesting, but the flavors of Trek and Firefly are so different that I'm incapable of a nerdgasm over this.



Yeah, they're a better fit for the Millennium Falcon crew, which I think I've also seen around.


----------



## wolff96 (Apr 18, 2011)

Is anyone else amused that Jayne, River, and Kaylee are in Red Shirts...  and Wash and Book are NOT?

Made me chuckle, anyway.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 18, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> That's cheating because it's from an actual webseries and not a photoshop.




Cheating because it _isn't_ photoshopped?  Since when do we need our faked reality to be even more faked to call it okay?


----------



## TarionzCousin (Apr 19, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> That's cheating because it's from an actual webseries and not a photoshop.






Umbran said:


> Cheating because it _isn't_ photoshopped?  Since when do we need our faked reality to be even more faked to call it okay?



I just included the Felicia Day picture because it was from that same site. 

If you don't want it, that's fine; more of her for the rest of us!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Apr 19, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> I just included the Felicia Day picture because it was from that same site.
> 
> If you don't want it, that's fine; more of her for the rest of us!



Damn, others are looking at that pic as well? Stop that! :angry: She's mine!


----------

